# Looking for audio driver Asus P5Q (SE?) motherboard [Solved]



## P4-630 (Oct 31, 2021)

A few days ago I installed windows 10 on my dads socket 775 rig.

All went well accept he took it home and connected his creative 5.1 set , he said there is audio but the sub doesn't work.

We probably need the correct audio driver, but which driver exactly and from where to download?

Since it's not available from asus' site anymore.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 31, 2021)

I would say just install the Realtek AC97 driver


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 31, 2021)

INSTG8R said:


> I would say just install the Realtek AC97 driver








						PC Audio Codecs > AC'97 Audio Codecs  Software - REALTEK
					






					www.realtek.com
				




There's no driver for windows 10.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 31, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> PC Audio Codecs > AC'97 Audio Codecs  Software - REALTEK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah well was just thinking old chipset. You can always just try the latest


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 31, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> All went well accept he took it home and connected his creative 5.1 set , he said there is audio but the sub doesn't work.
> 
> We probably need the correct audio driver, but which driver exactly and from where to download?


Would the Audio Drivers from Asus P5Q Turbo Drivers Disk work ? (Says on DVD Windows 7 Ready )

on Asus Website 
For P5QSE

               Version 6.0.1.5859

               2009/07/08                70.36 MBytes

Realtek Audio Driver V6.0.1.5859 for Windows 7 32bit/7 64bit


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 1, 2021)

The motherboard was the Asus PQ5 SE Plus, thanks @Alan Finotty  for the correct driver!


All is working again.
Solved.

Thread can be closed.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 1, 2021)

We're here to help. I'm glad it worked.


----------

